# FFP Osprey CE versus Stradic Ci4+



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I’m looking for feedback here.

I fish primarily fly or artificials on spinning tackle. My spin tackle is as light as possible for power, durability and all day casting. I am currently using St Croix Avid Inshore rods of various sizes with Shimano Ci4+ reels from 3000-4000.

I have been pretty happy with the Ci4+ (except the roller bearings) but I am getting close to replacing and updating my gear. I’m considering the new Osprey CE reels. They are 20% heavier but it sounds like that is because there is no plastic or magnesium on the Osprey. They are priced a little better but not enough to influence my decision.

I am looking for real world feedback on the Osprey CE and I’d love to hear comparisons from those who have used/owned both.

I am also interested on feedback on their larger Osprey SS models, as it’s time to replace my tarpon and offshore reels as well.









Thanks.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ve seen enough negative things about them to stay away. I’ve seen multiple pictures of broken handles/frames and it’s enough to keep my money going to other companies. Maybe they’ve fixed their issues, but I’ll just have to take someone’s word for it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought an Osprey as a travel reel. Never used it and sold it. Just too heavy for my tastes. I'm using CI4+ reels for my everyday tackle and they have been going strong for four-plus years. Break them down and clean about once a year and occasionally add a drop to oil to the roller bearing, but mostly I just rinse them down thoroughly with warm water in the shower.

For tarpon spin, I have an older Shimano Sustain 5000 on a custom rod and recently added a Ultegra 5000 matched to a Terez rod as a back-up that also works very well on cobia. Happy with the performance of all.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> I bought an Osprey as a travel reel. Never used it and sold it. Just too heavy for my tastes. I'm using CI4+ reels for my everyday tackle and they have been going strong for four-plus years. Break them down and clean about once a year and occasionally add a drop to oil to the roller bearing, but mostly I just rinse them down thoroughly with warm water in the shower.
> 
> For tarpon spin, I have an older Shimano Sustain 5000 on a custom rod and recently added a Ultegra 5000 matched to a Terez rod as a back-up that also works very well on cobia. Happy with the performance of all.


On larger tackle, I have been using the Thunnus Ci4 with great results with the 8000 and 12000 series. 

Just thought I'd consider some alternatives before spending a few thousand replacing reels.

Anyone have anything good to say about FFP before I make my mind up?


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have one Ci4 and just got three FFP osprey 3000's and one 6000, all SS. I've been happy with them so far. Despite rinsing after every use, my Ci4 already has a main roller bearing hiss. I haven't had the ospreys for long but they feel sturdy and have whipped some good reds. Haven't battled a tarpon on the 6000 yet.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

rummya87 said:


> I have one Ci4 and just got three FFP osprey 3000's and one 6000, all SS. I've been happy with them so far. Despite rinsing after every use, my Ci4 already has a main roller bearing hiss. I haven't had the ospreys for long but they feel sturdy and have whipped some good reds. Haven't battled a tarpon on the 6000 yet.


The roller bearings on the Shimanos go quickly and regularly. 

Have you held the Osprey CE's? I am curious how they feel relative to the Ci4

How would you compare the SS to old Shimano work horses like the Baitrunner in terms of weight balance and ruggedness?


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

So here's my take. In addition to the Shimano Stradic Ci4 I currently have paired to a Cajun Mojo 7'6 ML, I've owned several Shimano Stradic FJ 3000's, a Soccoro, a couple of Symmetres, a couple of Sedonas, and one other mid level shimano 4000 whose name I can't remember. I have my FFP Osprey 3000 SS's paired to two Hurricane Calico Jack 7'6 M and one older St. Croix (can't remember the model, teal label). The Calico Jacks are my charter workhorses. I really like the balance on them. These reels have been getting beaten around by me and clients for a few weeks now, casting from the boat and wading on floods and have held up good so far. They seem more rugged than all of the Shimanos I've owned. I have the FFP Osprey 6000 SS paired to a Star Stellar Lite tarpon rod. It's balanced for throwing artis for nearshore fish. Been really happy with the setups. I haven't held a CE yet but I plan on getting a couple of CE's to try out as well.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

rummya87 said:


> So here's my take. In addition to the Shimano Stradic Ci4 I currently have paired to a Cajun Mojo 7'6 ML, I've owned several Shimano Stradic FJ 3000's, a Soccoro, a couple of Symmetres, a couple of Sedonas, and one other mid level shimano 4000 whose name I can't remember. I have my FFP Osprey 3000 SS's paired to two Hurricane Calico Jack 7'6 M and one older St. Croix (can't remember the model, teal label). The Calico Jacks are my charter workhorses. I really like the balance on them. These reels have been getting beaten around by me and clients for a few weeks now, casting from the boat and wading on floods and have held up good so far. They seem more rugged than all of the Shimanos I've owned. I have the FFP Osprey 6000 SS paired to a Star Stellar Lite tarpon rod. It's balanced for throwing artis for nearshore fish. Been really happy with the setups. I haven't held a CE yet but I plan on getting a couple of CE's to try out as well.


Thanks for the detailed response!

I appreciate it.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I had all FFP SS and kept having issues. The guys there are top notch but I just couldn’t keep up with roller bearing and bail issues. I had them all serviced and sold them off. I’m using the new Stradics FI and Sustains now and haven’t had a problem yet. Hard to beat Shimano. Maybe they fixed those issues with CE?..... I’m not sure but I’m sticking with shimano.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I had all FFP SS and kept having issues. The guys there are top notch but I just couldn’t keep up with roller bearing and bail issues. I had them all serviced and sold them off. I’m using the new Stradics FI and Sustains now and haven’t had a problem yet. Hard to beat Shimano. Maybe they fixed those issues with CE?..... I’m not sure but I’m sticking with shimano.


It seems like the roller bearings are the weak link in all these reels. Mine don't last 6 months on the Ci4.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Renegade said:


> It seems like the roller bearings are the weak link in all these reels. Mine don't last 6 months on the Ci4.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


have you looked at the Stradic FI?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I have. Same basic reel as the Ci4, but without the carbon for weight reduction.

all my Shimano roller bearings start growling after 6 months.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

jackson man said:


> I've added FFP 3000 and 4000 reels with power handles mated to Falcon Inshore rods to my arsenal. I'm primarily a fly fishing guide and wanted to add some spin gear for guests that didn't fly fish. The gear has operated flawlessly for almost one year although I'm sure that the reels don't get the usage as some of the other guys posting. The customer service has been outstanding as I'm sure FFP is trying hard to break into a very tough and competitive market. Just my 2 cents!


Good to hear. I think I’m going to order a 3000 CE and run it through its paces for a few months and then make the decision.
I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I'd be interested in an update on this thread, @Renegade 
I gave up on the Stradic Ci4 because of roller bearing and flex issues but am very interested in their new Vanford model. Haven't been able to find one yet though. I haven't tried any of the FFP products though. I've also noticed that my Stradic FI and FKs are more durable than the Ci4, including the roller bearings for some reason. Can't be just coincidence as I have owned numerous ones. Also, since starting to store my rods horizontally vs. vertically, I have much fewer issues with the roller bearings


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

windblows said:


> I'd be interested in an update on this thread, @Renegade
> I gave up on the Stradic Ci4 because of roller bearing and flex issues but am very interested in their new Vanford model. Haven't been able to find one yet though. I haven't tried any of the FFP products though. I've also noticed that my Stradic FI and FKs are more durable than the Ci4, including the roller bearings for some reason. Can't be just coincidence as I have owned numerous ones. Also, since starting to store my rods horizontally vs. vertically, I have much fewer issues with the roller bearings


I bought the new FFP Carbon 3000 last month. So far I am impressed. It is very smooth, we balanced, SLIGHTLY heavier than the CI4+ (but the sizes do not compare) and seems well built.

I mentioned the sizes are different, and so are the drags. The 2500 series FFP still has a bigger drag than the 4000 CI4+. You can definitely go down a size from what you are used to with the FFP. Bonus- I like the extra loud drag clicker. Time will tell but so far, so good.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

jackson man said:


> Interesting that the rod/reel storage would make a noticable difference. I always store all rigged rods (fly and spin) only because that's what works in my garage. I worked for a lodge once that had vertical fly rod storage directly under a ceiling fan😱. You can imagine the rest of that story.


I use braided line and imagine a good bit of water has to wick down the line into the roller bearing when stored vertically vs. horizontally. Obviously, wet line is continuously going over the roller bearing when fishing, but it's also continuously spinning vs. just sitting there


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

All my FI are holding up great. Going on almost one year of use. Both personal and clients. I fished the new Vanford and its a very light reel, smooth and was up to the task for the days we used it.


----------

